# Cornell & Diehl Small Batch: Carolina Red Flake



## thesillyoldbear (Sep 8, 2013)

Introducing the be-all, end-all entrant into the Small Batch line: Carolina Red Flake. Available from retailers June 10.

A blend of the finest North Carolina grown red Virginias from 2015, Carolina Red Flake is our tribute to the Old Belt. Taken straight from Carolina soil, these top-tiered Virginias are all grown, thrashed, blended, and then lovingly pressed and carefully sliced right here in the heart of old tobacco country..

Combining a hay-like grassiness with subtly sweet, tangy notes, it's a minimalist blend with a complex flavor: rich, deep, and earthy with hints of dried fruits and citrus. We're proud of our heritage - and we're particularly proud of this damn near perfect red Virginia flake.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Any pre-ordering. .all the small batch stuff seems to sell out before I remember it went on sale.


----------



## thesillyoldbear (Sep 8, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> Any pre-ordering. .all the small batch stuff seems to sell out before I remember it went on sale.


No preordering, but we've taken the feedback on the last two pretty seriously and were able to get enough of these reds to make a single run of 2400 (as opposed to 400 and 777), this way anyone who wants to get a tin should be able to.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you. .just wondering because they always sell out in less than a day. It's worse than trying to buy Buffett tickets.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

For any pipers. I've heard nothing but great things. It finally got posted on sale at pipes and cigars. .just bought a couple! If you gotta couple bucks I wouldn't think to long before buying, alot of places are sold out already


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like it's gone guys..2400 cans in less than half a day. .I got 2 . The reviews are over the top. Hope you guys got some. If not, it'll be on ebay for 10xs the price in a week.


----------

